# Could cory catfish eggs handle a change in water chemistry?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason I ask is because one of my friends would like to give me a batch of her cory eggs (bronze),can cory catfish eggs handle a water chemistry change?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...for the second time....YES !!....lol


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm...for the second time....YES !!....lol


Lol!!! Thanks!!


----------

